# Terrapin Breeding



## nikster (May 19, 2009)

Me and my brother are going to breed Terrapins, hopefully Mississipi map terrapins. I dont know anything about breeding them yet. I have tried to research it but there has been loads of different information. I dont know which bits are right. Can anyone help me on this topic please???


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Can I ask why you plan to breed them?
It will not make you a lot of money, as they go for pittance and often free.
Also, there are so many of these wee guys that are cared for incorrectly and ultimately dumped and rehomed.
Personally, I wouldn't breed my turtles unless I could guarantee a good home for every one of them.


----------



## nikster (May 19, 2009)

I dont want to breed them to make money. I will be keeping them. So i wont need another home for them. Me and my brother both have suitable tanks for about 3 or 4 to go in each.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Maps can lay upwards of twenty eggs at a time. Can you house all of these?
If so why not think about getting in touch with one of the turtle rescues and give twenty homeless turtles a place to live?
At the end of the day it makes more sense to me.
However to breed you need to make sure you have a male and female (sounds stupid I know! But turtles are impossible to sex as hatchlings so you would need to find someone willing to sell you two adults) get your temperatures spot on(cool them over the winter), have a decent sized tank and give them somewhere to lay.


----------



## nikster (May 19, 2009)

Firstly i didnt know they had up to 20 eggs, thats why i was asking for advice. But thankyou anyway... I think i will be re considering. 
Ta


----------



## natntaynmeg (Jun 17, 2009)

angela__k__84 said:


> Maps can lay upwards of twenty eggs at a time. Can you house all of these?
> If so why not think about getting in touch with one of the turtle rescues and give twenty homeless turtles a place to live?
> At the end of the day it makes more sense to me.
> However to breed you need to make sure you have a male and female (sounds stupid I know! But turtles are impossible to sex as hatchlings so you would need to find someone willing to sell you two adults) get your temperatures spot on(cool them over the winter), have a decent sized tank and give them somewhere to lay.


hi, i am getting 2 terrapins male and female i am told, can i stop them from having babies?
dont think i want 20 of them lol


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

natntaynmeg said:


> hi, i am getting 2 terrapins male and female i am told, can i stop them from having babies?
> dont think i want 20 of them lol


dont incubate the eggs the female lays sorted


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

please don't breed them, there are far to many terrapins been dumped without people breeding and adding to that number, In the last month I have taken in 10 slider/cooters and have more coming next week, you might say your going to keep them but terrapins can lay up to 16 eggs so say all 16 hatch you have enough room to house 16 terrapins in separate sexes? What size tanks do you have as you say your going to keep 4 in each and taking males grow between 7.5-10cm (3-4 inch) whereas females are larger reaching sizes of 10-19cm (4-7.5 inch) your going to need a 6foot tank to house these happily.

really enjoy your pet turtles and leave it at that, and if you want more why not rescue some that are already in rescue centres.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 19, 2011)

Does the male have to fertilies the females eggs in musk turtles?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

BlueStar said:


> Does the male have to fertilies the females eggs in musk turtles?


I think as you are only 11 you should have a chat with your Mum, Dad or another grown-up.

BTW, are your parent(s) in agreement with you getting turtles because they will need to be with you when you purchase/rehome any?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Female turtles can lay eggs without mating, they would of course be infertile just like the chicken eggs you get from the supermarket.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, i know about growing up so ye they do then. My mum is happy with me getting a musk or 2 but ye.


----------

